# only 14 and in constant pain for 2 months



## cameronf (Sep 23, 2002)

Is there anyone else out there who has been diagnosed with IBS that has constant pain below the navel area that never goes away even at night. i have not slept for more than a few hours at a time since august and am so tired, frustrated and down. I have not been able to find any triggers yet. it is hard to find out a trigger when the pain does not stop long enuf to tell what causes a "flare up".I have not been able to go to school because of constant washroom trips thru the day that last for up to an hour (very bad stabbing pain too)I tried dicetel and something with a c but neither helped at all and dicetel made it worse. I guess i just need to know that i am not alone in this PAIN


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I know you must be frightened. Have you been diagnosed with IBS properly? you need to do this before you do anything else.YOur 14 you say? I was 15 when i started having IBS symptoms.Try to look on the brightside. There are many things you can do for your IBS. Calcium for D, hypnotherapy, CBT. Don't be disheartened. If you want to look for your triggers try finding a dietician and doing it that way.It might be helpful for you to look on the teenage forum. There are other people your age there. Good luck.


----------



## NO1Batgirl (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey, I'm 17 and also going through similar problems. School is too hard to go to anymore and everything is disheartening it seems. I can remember so many times driving home from another missed class because I was too afraid they'd laugh at me again. I remember thinking how easy it would be to just drive my car into the brick fences next to the road. The problem with IBS, is that you just wish you were normal, and could go to class like every normal kid and not almost have a panic attack while sitting through lectures...like normal people. You just gotta remember though, that everyone else suffers from one thing or another, and that maybe we got this for a reason.


----------



## roo1029 (Aug 24, 2002)

IT GETS BETTER! I just turned 15 and began to have IBS symptons about 6 months ago. For the first 3 months I didn't understand what was wrong with me and neither did anyone in my family. In fact my family actually thought i was making up my pain in order to skip school and get attention. I was in constant pain all the time, had diarrea constantly, and was so terrified of getting it when there was no bathroom around that I stopped leaving the house and basically even stopped eating. It was only when I had a nervous breakdown and began to look like a skeleton that my mom got involved. She made doctor's appt and I hated going to so many and being tested over and over and never getting an answer. At one point I wanted to kill myself. But those doctor;s appointments were the best thing that happened to me. I was diagnosed with IBS, got a therapist to deal with anxiety, and a shrink to get antidepressants. But the biggest step of all was changing my diet and strictly following the diet guide in the IBS Book on this website, no fat, no red meat, no wheat, no caffeine, ect. I am now off virtually all medication, am happily going to school with no problems, love my life again, and can actually do things with friends. I just want you to know that it can only get better. If you want any details on the things I did to get better email me at neonkiwi###msn.org. You're not alone.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I have had IBS since i was 15. I'm 19 now. Been a long time. I'm still not comletely "cured" because there is no such thing, but i am getting better everyday. I have my setbacks, but everyone does.


----------



## Tinkerhell (Dec 25, 2002)

I'm 21 and I've had IBS-D since I was about 8 or 9. I have never gone to the doctor about it and have finally decided to because I can't take it anymore!







I hope I can get on some meds to help the pain!


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm not even sure when I got IBS but I remember sitting in class in HS with stabbing pains just trying to make the bell ring so that I could go to the bathroom. I got diagnosed in my senior year of HS and re-diagnosed my sophomore year of college. I'm so there with you on the pain. I haven't figured out what can help it yet. I am going to a psychiatrist and am on meds for anxiety and depression as well as a low grade tricyclic antidepressent for the IBS. I spent the last 3 weeks thinking about how swell it would be to die. I seem to be getting better now - I'm more upbeat and haven't even opened up the book on suicide I got at the library. I hope all of our posts don't make you feel hopeless or like you can't find a way to deal with it. I cut out about 90% of my attacks by the diet mentioned above. My bad attacks happen when my hormones flux because of my menstrual cycle. Is 23 too young to have a histerectomy?Beth


----------

